# How to use Bettafix?



## hjterry (Dec 1, 2015)

Hello, I was wondering how to use Bettafix correctly? I have read reviews saying that it causes long term health problems, or even death. Is there another way I could use the medicine for my betta?

Thank you!

P.S: I am using Bettafix because my betta's fins are tearing from bacteria.


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

Hi, and welcome to the forum!

You're definitely right - there's a lot of online controversy about bettafix. I've heard people who say that it's perfectly all right, and then there are people who say it's a fish killer. I think the general consensus on this forum is that it's okay when dosed correctly, but isn't particularly effective in comparison to other much less controversial treatment options. Some people here don't agree with that, though, so it's really a personal choice of whether the risk is worth it.

If your fish has fin rot, 100% daily water changes, warm water, and AQ salt is probably a better solution anyway.


----------



## RidesWithTheWind (Nov 30, 2015)

I think everyone has their own way of treating their bettas, its all about trial and error sadly but I've never used Bettafix before. I instead decided to use MelaFix, I found it worked effectively and quickly. I caught a fin rot at the early stages and within 5 days my betta had signs of regrowth. I also use a supplement called Streescoat by API, they use a aloe vera oil to help the slime coat, just gives me them that extra boost of protection. 

I've just begun using aquarium salt, and I find that using a small doses at a time can help prevent fin rot from escalating. Little tip though, bacteria can become resistant if you use it all the time. I use a pinch at a time. 

Hope this helps you out!!


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

Nice to hear a good Melafix success story! I totally agree though, it's just a matter of preference and trial-and-error.


----------



## Rizo (Dec 9, 2015)

The issues with Melafix and Bettafix (same thing - Tea Tree Oil - just different concentrations) with bettas is the fact that betta's breathe from the surface. As all oils do, the tea tree oil will separate and produce a film on the surface of your tank. The issue with this occurs when the betta comes up for a breath of air and instead inhales the tea tree fumes which as you probably know burn your lungs a bit. When this is happening constantly it can cause damage to the betta's breathing organ (can't remember what it is called). *However, if you use half of the dose and have very good water surface circulation so the tea tree oil is constantly being mixed into the tank and not just sitting on top, this medication can be extremely helpful!*

I almost lost my betta by using Melafix a year ago. I followed the dosage on the bottle and the water from the filter was mixing up the surface BUT Rizo liked to come up to breathe where there was little to no current and so the film of melafix was also there. There were several days where he was struggling to breathe, his gills moving so hard and he just sat at the bottom of the tank, only darting up to get some air. 

However, I have used it at half the recommended dosage and had no issues.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

I have my own opinion on Betta fix, Throw it in the bin. 

As for AQ salt, It should only be used to treat some conditions for a short time.


----------



## TigressBetta (Nov 17, 2015)

Melafix, pimafix and bettafix are a load of cheap garbage. Cheap garbage that does nothing against bacterial infections, fungal infections and parasites. Like that other person said, it's diluted tee tree oil. How does oil fix haemorrhaging? It can't. In my opinion, I'd rather spend that little bit extra on sera and seachem and get the problem fixed without worrying about long term damage


----------

